# Questions for those with a Critter Nation



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

So, we are looking into making the leap into a Critter Nation cage! But I have a question which I cannot seem to find an answer to anywhere. With the number of rats we have, I would like to have the girls in the top half (of the Double Critter Nation), with the boys on the bottom (or vise versa). But there seems to be an opening in between the levels to make it one very large cage.

So, to those who have one, is there a good way to close off this opening, or do I need to buy a single critter nation with an add on? Thanks in advance for an answer


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have one, but You can buy a bottom pan to separate them in to two areas. Like this (It's for a ferret nation though) - http://www.ferret.com/item/replacement-pan-for-ferret-nation-bottom-pan/630504/

However it's expensive, what I've seen some people do is take the ramps and zip tie them to the bottom of the opening and cover the wire floor with fleece or a towel then put the pan on top of it.

You could also make a coroplast pan which would be cheaper then buying the bottom pan.

Some also use heavy pieces of tile or brick bigger then the opening to seal it off. (Some do this along with the zip-tieing ramp under neath it trick to make sure they really can't get through it)

I'm sure there are other more "professional" ways though. These are just what I know of, or make sense. I'm sure someone with a critter nation like this can give you a more descriptive answer.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for your answer! Where I would be separating males and females I wouldn't want to take any chances....NO BABIES!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

we have a ladder blocking the way, I dont know how to explain it xD

The ladder is attached to the wall, and then lifted up, and hooked with a hook, but it could be done with some wire aswell 
and then we just switched our bottom pan, with the upper one. So that no feet were bitten 

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Lot-of-3-Midwest-Ferret-Nation-Critter-Nation-Ramps-Ladders-Replacement-Extra-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$T2eC16h,!)QE9s3HG+UyBQNCpYRPIw~~60_12.JPG


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, the double is made so that the ladder can close off the opening when used as two living areas. No need to incur expense of buying a single and add on unit as that is typically more expensive than the double unit. I close mine 3 girls I one section or another when I clean the cage & change all the liners and have never had anyone get through to the other level when closed off!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your input! I didn't want to spend the money and find out that I needed to buy a single with an add on. To be honest, i would love to buy two, one for the boys and one for the girls, but space does not allow for such things


----------

